# New beek supply in Loganville GA



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/BossBrothers?hc_location=stream

The folks here at Boss Brothers have started carrying beekeeping supplies. They are getting their goods from Brushy Mountain and have a pretty good stock of everything. Best I can tell they are holding their pricing at or near Brushy's prices. Save on the shipping!

As for the store and the people. I've done business with them for years. It's a great little store! Always friendly and helpful! If you garden or have a farm, you'll find what you need there as well.

Give em some business if you can. Sure nice to have a supplier right in the back yard!!


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome! Couple miles from the house. Sure beats having to drive to Jefferson to buy locally.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

I spent a bit less than a couple hundred dollars there recently for basic equipment. They had a decent selection and, although their prices were a tad higher than those in the 2014 Brushy Mtn catalog, there was no shipping.


----------

